# Any action at the Green Mile yet?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2020)

Seeing people catching reds and specks from jetties in the VB area, anything going on in Newport News yet? Saves me about 30+ minutes of driving...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Meow.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tried Sunday afternoon and got skunked. About 10 people out there on the outgoing.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Bite is starting to warm up


----------



## Catchless (May 6, 2020)

was there for a few hours Friday and saw one guy who caught 2 decent speckled trout also saw about 5 skates swin by and one person hooked one of those.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Mostly small stuff for those bait fishing...small roundhead, croaker, spot and weakfish.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Small blue last night. Only bite in 2 hours.


----------

